# Topics > Fun and humor >  Shitty Toothbrush Machine, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Shitty Toothbrush Machine

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> I like building robots. Especially shitty ones! 
> 
> How I built it: Toothbrush machine

----------


## Airicist

Breakfast Machine test




The Breakfast Machine




Breakfast Machine VLOG

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> I programmed a uArm robot arm to feed me Cheerios for breakfast. And yes: duct tape is an inevitable part of the DIY process.

----------

